# TAE-Kabel bei VDSL: wie lang, Abschirmung etc.



## pdanza (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zu Hause VDSL von Vodafone mit einer EasyBox 904 xDSL. Der Router ist mit dem relativ kurzen (~1.5m?), damals mitgelieferten TAE-Kabel an die Buchse angeschlossen.

Leider ist die Lage ungünstig, weil der Strom links und die Telefonbuche rechts von der Tür sind, d.h. das TAE-Kabel muss momentan unten an der Tür durch wird zu einer Art Stolperfalle. Der Router muss bleiben, wo er ist, also soll ein längeres TAE-Kabel her. Mit ca. 6 m komme ich komfortabel um den Türrahmen.

Frage: Zu welchem Kabel sollte ich greifen? Ich will ungern meinen Ping und Datendurchsatz verschlechtern - gerade ersterer könnte tlw. besser sein. Braucht VDSL ggf. eine besondere Abschirmung oder Kabelqualität? Bei Amazon rät z.B. ein Kunde von diesem teuren Hama-Kabel ab. Ich wollte jetzt aber auch keine Unsummen investieren.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Aerni (2. Mai 2015)

hi, ich hatte das selbe problem, das telekom kabel ist auch nur 1m ca lang. hab irgendein anderes gekauft, nix teures. glaub waren auch so 10 euro. bei mir merk ich keinen unterschied, hab konstante pings, leitung ist immer stabil. investier dochmal die 10€, da kannste nich viel falschmachen. die telekom sagte mir ich brauch ein spezielles kabel, das gibts halt nur in 1, länge, wegen ip basiert usw , alles nur blabla. hab vdsl25 und läuft alles gut.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Mai 2015)

Da fährst Du einfach mal zum örtlichen Elektronikfritzen, und greifst ein Kabel ab,

welches lang genug ist. 

Ob nun 1,5 m oder 10 m, spielt nun wirklich nicht so eine große Rolle.


----------



## marvelmaster (3. Mai 2015)

Es gibt auch im elektromarkt verlängerungskabel wo dsl/VDSL draufsteht...das sollte genügen...zur not geh mal in telekom laden und frag nach nem splitterloskabel für hybrid..die sind 10 bzw 20 meter lang aber ka was die kosten


----------



## Superwip (4. Mai 2015)

Ein SF/FTP Kabel könnte prinzipiell schon ein Vorteil sein- allerdings darfst du nicht vergessen das das Telefonkabel außerhalb deines Einflussbereichs wohl relativ minderwertig und selbst im besten Fall einige hundert Meter lang ist. Da fällt das kurze Kabel in deinem Einflussbereich kaum ins Gewicht.


----------



## gorgeous188 (4. Mai 2015)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> zur not geh mal in telekom laden



Aber wirklich nur zur Not. Das sind Verkäufer, keine Techniker. Die sind eigentlich spezialisiert darauf, einen Internetanschluss zu verkaufen.
Nimm das zweitgünstigste Kabel, das du in der passenden Länge findest. Die 6m werden keinen so großen Unterschied machen.


----------

